# How often do clipper blades need sharpening?



## Gorgeous George (10 September 2011)

I bought my liveryman harmony clippers a couple of years ago and in that time I have done 3 chaser clips on my 16.3 medium coated horse. I haven't yet had the blades sharpened and when I packed them away last winter they were still clipping really well.

I've never had clippers before these (or clipped a horse for that matter!) so not sure how often the blades need sharpening, and whether it will be obvious they need doing.

Thanks


----------



## CrazyMare (10 September 2011)

Mine get done every 6-8 full clips, but I end up doing lots of blankets/chasers/traces, so its usually after 8 sessions. Probably more than most, but I like to keep them really sharp. I have two or three sets of blades.


----------



## DollyDolls (10 September 2011)

It really depends on how hard they have worked.  A muddy / thick / greasy coat will knacker blades.

I do mine after a few full clips, but have found that when sharpened, they are never quite as good as a new set.

I know when mine need doing as they leave tramlines and they seem to get stuck on thick patches of coat.  
You can also hear the clipper motor working harder and they get hotter.


----------



## Shear Ease (11 September 2011)

Hi Dollydolls,
Clipper blades should be sharpened as soon as they no longer work without tightening the tension more than normal. Time and horses are irrelevant. Clipping perfectly clean groomed horse, correct tension and plenty of good quality oil will mean your blades last for many, many clips. How ever, clip a dirty horse with too much tension, little or no oil, (suitable oil or not) your blades will only do a clip, maybe 2.
Happy clipping!


----------



## Jessie1997 (19 December 2013)

Shear Ease said:



			Hi Dollydolls,
Clipper blades should be sharpened as soon as they no longer work without tightening the tension more than normal. Time and horses are irrelevant. Clipping perfectly clean groomed horse, correct tension and plenty of good quality oil will mean your blades last for many, many clips. How ever, clip a dirty horse with too much tension, little or no oil, (suitable oil or not) your blades will only do a clip, maybe 2.
Happy clipping!
		
Click to expand...


How do you know when you had put enough tension on the clippers, I'm new to clipping and my clippers are getting delivered today


----------

